# GNU Riders Choice Sizing



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

157.5 is more than sufficient for you


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks, do you think the 161.5 would be too much? 

Id rather buy from a local shop but none of them carry this board. 

dogfunk.com has it for 30% off. but they don't have the 157.5 available, only 161.5.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

pwol said:


> thanks, do you think the 161.5 would be too much?
> 
> Id rather buy from a local shop but none of them carry this board.
> 
> dogfunk.com has it for 30% off. but they don't have the 157.5 available, only 161.5.


i had 157.5 and went down to 154.5 and it was perfect. i weight 20 lbs less than you
also if you can wait, you should get the 2012 version which is improved with asymmetric heel sidecut for better carving


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

If I were you, I'd go with the 161.5, but I like to ride a little bigger board. At 6'3'' 210 I feel like the 157 is pretty small unless you are using it for mostly park riding. but that's just me. 

I'm 6'4'' 200 and I just bought a 161.5 Lib Tech TRice. My old board is a 167 GNU 11up which is basically a wide Riders Choice from a few years ago (camber, not BTX).

With size 11 boots, you might be pushing it with the normal width Rider's Choice. The waist on the 161.5 is 254 which could be okay with your boots, but is right on the line. It could come down to your boots footprint and the angles of your bindings.


----------



## Triplany (Apr 20, 2011)

I am 5' 8", 165lbs, and ride a 157. For freeride I would think at your height and weight a bigger board would work better for freeride escpecially in PoW.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Triplany said:


> I am 5' 8", 165lbs, and ride a 157. For freeride I would think at your height and weight a bigger board would work better for freeride escpecially in PoW.


if pure free ride, then why not go w/ a Dark Series or T.Rice? the fact he's looking at R.C. instead of DS tells me that he wants something a bit more playful. that is why I think 157.5 is the way to go.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

legends6spd said:


> if pure free ride, then why not go w/ a Dark Series or T.Rice? the fact he's looking at R.C. instead of DS tells me that he wants something a bit more playful. that is why I think 157.5 is the way to go.


he may want something a little more playfull, but that still doesn't mean he needs to go with a smaller board. The RC is a little softer than the DS or the TRice, true, but he still wants to get the right size board. At 6'3'' 210, a 157 RC might ride more like a park deck. 157 is typcially pretty small for a guy that weighs 210. If the board is too small, it might become too playful for mostly freeride (what he said he does).

Obviously everyone has their own preference, but in general, I would say that most people would consider a 157 too small for anything other than park for a guy his size.

In fact, the picture on my avatar is of me riding a 157 RC from a two years ago. That thing definitely felt like a park board to me when I was riding it.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> he may want something a little more playfull, but that still doesn't mean he needs to go with a smaller board. The RC is a little softer than the DS or the TRice, true, but he still wants to get the right size board. At 6'3'' 210, a 157 RC might ride more like a park deck. 157 is typcially pretty small for a guy that weighs 210. If the board is too small, it might become too playful for mostly freeride (what he said he does).
> 
> Obviously everyone has their own preference, but in general, I would say that most people would consider a 157 too small for anything other than park for a guy his size.
> 
> In fact, the picture on my avatar is of me riding a 157 RC from a two years ago. That thing definitely felt like a park board to me when I was riding it.


You guys certainly can be right. But keep in mind he specifically asked for downsizing on the board. He's already tried the 161 and feels like he can go even lower. Many boarders have gone this route with great success. He is also pretty newb and still somewhat learning. The 157.5 R.C. in this scenario is definitely worth a look. Keep in mind it now has C2 and is still stable at high speeds. It is also stiffer than a TRS. the 157.5 was stiff enough that I went down to 154.5 and still can use it as all mountain and i'm only 20 lbs lighter than him.

you like to ride a lil bigger. i like to ride a little shorter. i dont think either is right or wrong but will be his personal preference. and until he rides a bit smaller, he'll never know.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

The 161 was on a rental Burton, not the Lib he wants to buy.I think what he is asking is that with BTX can he size down as the effective edge may be similar to the 161 he rented previous.


----------

